# Hugging?



## Menomore (Oct 23, 2009)

I absolutely can't stand when people besides like my best friend using hugging as a greeting. It kinda creeps me out.

Maybe it was because I was raised without friends and homeschooled since 5th grade, but really. People tend to think that hugging is the automatic greeting for even just acquaintances, especially guy/girl acquaintances, but it bugs the heck outta me.

Anyone else got any input on this?


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

its probably sth unique only to where you live. I've never really seen any "normal" citizens of where i come from who'd hug just anyone.


from my p.o.v. though, i guess hugging is a way of showing their affections for each other or sth ; kinda like trying to say "hello, i don't bite, so lets be friends".


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I used to be pretty awkward with hugging, but I've gotten to where it feels more natural. Just had to learn to relax.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I hate it. But I hate being touched at all, especially in a way that I feel is intimate.
I feel it's insincere, greeting each other like that. Nobody is that glad to see me, because I've usually seen them a couple of minutes ago anyway :tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I love hugs, even from random strangers as long as they aren't being pervy, and have just the opposite problem. I feel disconnected from others without them. Where I live, nobody touches anyone else. I'm dying of loneliness for lack of what you have in excess. If only I could take your hugs for you.... *sigh*

One problem is that even when I do get hugs, they are little teaser hugs that don't give me enough time to emotionally adjust and allow the feelings to flow properly. Even those are better than nothing. What I really need is to cuddle with a mate.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I love hugging. Friends, family, strangers doesn't matter! :laughing:

I can't help but think that those who hate hugs and haven't had a traumatic physical experience have something wrong with them that they need to work on. Whether isn't a lack of comfort with one's own body, a resistance to intimacy, or a more fear of others. 

Still, even if there isn't anything wrong with them, they're still missing out :tongue:


----------



## carnallace (Sep 3, 2009)

I really don’t like hugging. Especially from people I’m not close with. 
I think this is mostly an insecurity issue for me though. 
I do enjoy hugs from certain people, but only a half-handful that I trust unconditionally. 
I feel uncomfortable, physically, with myself. And hugging is like adding another sense to the already uncomfortable sight factor. You can see me and now you’re _feeling_ me. 
It just makes me nervous. :]
But, you know, hugs that show support and compassion are always welcome. But hugs as a greeting? I think I’d rather pass. :]


----------



## Simone (Sep 15, 2009)

Interesting question. While in general I find hugging to be creepy except for among family and close friends, I've been hugged and kissed (pecked) by hispanic women (strangers) and found it quite endearing. I was visiting them in Miami on business. They worked for a sister company. They just hugged and kissed me right off and didn't seem to think anything of it. It's a cultural thing.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Hugs are not an enjoyable expirience.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I hate hugs unless I'm the one who initiates the contact or it's with one of my close friends/family. Other than that, I will get annoyed at someone who hugs/pokes me.


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am very touchy feely with my SO and my daughter, but everyone else...don't touch me. I ride the bus to the other side of campus every day and I HATE when people sit next to me. I shrink away from them and try my damnest not to make physical contact in any way. 

I'm like this with my family too. My family doesn't hug. At least not me. I guess I can say that my siblings hug my mom.. but I don't. I don't kiss my family on the lips either... hell I don't even kiss them on the cheek. I don't know why, but I think kissing anyone but my SO on the lips is just weird and creepy.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I have to be at least casual friends with someone to feel comfortable being hugged by them. I used to cringe when people tried to touch me, even my friends. I've recently become touchy-feely with my close friends, though. I try to link arms with my friends all the time, and when they're like wtf?, I'm like "I just wanna hold you!!!! a;laksdjflskd"
How bizzare. :crazy:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Love a good hug to be honest. Spent too much time around SF/NF's as a teenager


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

I hate hugging and being hugged. All physical contact causes me to become very nervous, regardless of who is doing it. As soon as I see someone reaching for me I, almost completely involuntarily, dodge them and retreat...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Why is that such a massive turn-on for me, when I think of hugging people who are uncomfortable with it? There's something seriously unloving about me, but when I read about people shriking away from hugs, all I can think about is how badly I want to hug them for being so adorable.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I like hugs but only with certain people. Other people I don't want near me. I have to know the person is a good person and I can just tell a good person from a bad person.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

ahah I'v e had an awkward hug weekend


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2009)

snail said:


> I love hugs, even from random strangers as long as they aren't being pervy, and have just the opposite problem. I feel disconnected from others without them. Where I live, nobody touches anyone else. I'm dying of loneliness for lack of what you have in excess. If only I could take your hugs for you.... *sigh*
> 
> One problem is that even when I do get hugs, they are little teaser hugs that don't give me enough time to emotionally adjust and allow the feelings to flow properly. Even those are better than nothing. What I really need is to cuddle with a mate.



I am with you there in every aspect


----------



## Renogod (Oct 31, 2009)

I like hugs, and cyber hugs, and, and,


and.....
huggies supremes-- Remember people hugs are healthy, unless they have Lepracy:tongue:


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate hugs or any show of emotion. People tell me to smile. I tell them to quit being happy. That is how it works.


----------

